# Más informacion (de la) que hace falta



## Twist-ful

Hola;

¿Me podéis decir cuál de estas dos frases es la (más) correcta?

Nos has dado más información *de la que* hace falta.
Nos has dado más información *que* hace falta.

Gracias


----------



## emm1366

Twist-ful said:


> Hola;
> 
> ¿Me podéis decir cuál de estas dos frases es la (más) correcta?
> 
> Nos has dado más información *de la que* hacehacía falta.
> Nos has dado más información *que* hace falta.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Twist-ful

Muchas gracias


----------



## SallySinclair

"hace" también es correcto

"Nos has dado más información de la que hace falta"


----------



## emm1366

SallySinclair said:


> "hace" también es correcto
> 
> "Nos has dado más información de la que hace falta"


 Concuerdo pero suena un poco extraño. Es como si todos estuviéramos en una sala y apenas fuéramos a colocar la información. Talvez con un poco de contexto (Como es usual) podríamos dar la mejor opción.


----------



## SallySinclair

emm1366 said:


> Concuerdo pero suena un poco extraño. Es como si todos estuviéramos en una sala y apenas fuéramos a colocar la información. Talvez con un poco de contexto (Como es usual) podríamos dar la mejor opción.



Desde luego aquí no suena nada raro ^^, y además en cuanto a tiempos verbales es correcto:

"Más de lo que quiero"
"Más de lo que hace falta"
"Más de lo que necesito"

Pero sí, depende del contexto que una encaje más que otra.


----------



## Twist-ful

Gracias por las sugerencias. El contexto era un concurso, y con una de las respuestas, uno de los concursantes dio más información de la que hacía falta.


----------



## capitas

Twist-ful said:


> Hola;
> 
> ¿Me podéis decir cuál de estas dos frases es la (más) correcta?
> 
> Nos has dado más información *de la que* hace falta.
> Nos has dado más información *que* hace falta.
> 
> Gracias


Both are correct.
Más información de la que hace falta: more information than needed
Más información que hace falta: More needed information.
I think thta if you mean that you have more information than you think you would need, I'd choose the first one DE LA QUE.


----------



## donbill

Twist-ful said:


> Hola;
> 
> Nos has dado más información *de la que* hace falta.
> Nos has dado más información *que* hace falta.
> 
> Gracias



Hola Twist-ful,

Capitas has made an interesting observation in his post (#8), in that both sentences are correct; they just say different things. The second sentence isn't a comparison at all--it just tells that you've given us some information. What information? The information that is needed.

Two points--and I suppose I'm writing this to explain the matter to myself as much as to any other forero who might be interested in reading it--is that _*de*_ is used in comparisons that compare amounts or numbers of the same thing. That's why grammar books written for us often say to _"use *de* in comparisons that involve numbers."_ "Tengo más de cien discos de música española," "me han llamado más de veinte veces esta mañana." In the first sentence we're talking just about discos and in the second, only about llamadas. We're not comparing them to anything else. The second complication for us angloparlantes comes when there is a conjugated verb in the second part of the comparison. It doesn't occur to us to construct the clause in Spanish with *de* + article + que. And we use _"than"_ very indiscriminately in our own language: _I have more than 100 CD's; I have more books than CD's; I spend more money than I earn; he's less intelligent than you think_, etc. The Spanish construction gives us almost no clue that there's an understood noun, adjective or adverb in the second part of the comparison. Many English speakers who communicate fairly well in Spanish would leave out the *bold type* elements of the following sentences.

Nos has dado más información *de la [información]* que hacía falta.
Han gastado más dinero *del [dinero]* que tenían.
Son menos inteligentes *de lo [inteligentes]* que crees.

Apologies for the wordy post.


Saludos


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Hola Twist-ful,
> 
> Capitas has made an interesting observation in his post (#8), in that both sentences are correct; they just say different things. The second sentence isn't a comparison at all--it just tells that you've given us some information. What information? The information that is needed.
> 
> Two points--and I suppose I'm writing this to explain the matter to myself as much as to any other forero who might be interested in reading it--is that _*de*_ is used in comparisons that compare amounts or numbers of the same thing. That's why grammar books written for us often say to _"use *de* in comparisons that involve numbers."_ "Tengo más de cien discos de música española," "me han llamado más de veinte veces esta mañana." In the first sentence we're talking just about discos and in the second, only about llamadas. We're not comparing them to anything else. The second complication for us angloparlantes comes when there is a conjugated verb in the second part of the comparison. It doesn't occur to us to construct the clause in Spanish with *de* + article + que. And we use _"than"_ very indiscriminately in our own language: _I have more than 100 CD's; I have more books than CD's; I spend more money than I earn; he's less intelligent than you think_, etc. The Spanish construction gives us almost no clue that there's an understood noun, adjective or adverb in the second part of the comparison. Many English speakers who communicate fairly well in Spanish would leave out the *bold type* elements of the following sentences.
> 
> Nos has dado más information *de la [information]* que hacía falta.
> Han gastado más dinero *del [dinero]* que tenían.
> Son menos inteligentes *de lo [inteligentes]* que crees.
> 
> Apologies for the wordy post.
> 
> 
> Saludos


Fantastic explanation, Don Bill!
As I always say, how fortunate we (Spanish native speakers) are who doesn't have to deal with learning Spanish! !Somos más afortunados de lo que nos merecemos!
I'd never thought it could be so hard.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> Fantastic explanation, Don Bill!
> As I always say, how fortunate we (Spanish native speakers) are who doesn't have to deal with learning Spanish! !Somos más afortunados de lo que nos merecemos!
> I'd never thought it could be so hard.



Estimado forero, me alabas más de lo que merezco. (And I ain't kidding!)

But I have some questions. There are some tricky comparisons. (The following examples are really strange, the kind of thing you'd never say, but I chose them for a purpose.)

He sings more than he dances. = Canta más de lo que baila. ??
Canta más que baila = He sings rather than dances.  ??

¿Me ayudas?

un saludo


----------



## inib

capitas said:


> Both are correct.
> Más información de la que hace falta: more information than needed
> Más información que hace falta: More needed information.
> I think thta if you mean that you have more information than you think you would need, I'd choose the first one DE LA QUE.


 
Hi Capitas,
My first reading also made me think that both could be correct,  with the different meanings you indicate (and certainly the most likely intention of the sentence was "more information than was necessary"). No question about that.
But I kept quiet, because on second thoughts, I found that the second option only really convinced me as a non-defining clause...nos dieron más informacion, que hacía falta.
And I'd be interested to hear what you think about the following: if I wanted make a *defining* clause, I might also be tempted to say "Nos dieron más información de la que hacía falta", and to my understanding, "de la que" would not be understood as _than, _but rather _of the type that...(_sort of like_: me dio una bronca de las buenas)_
I'm not at all sure that I'm explaining myself clearly, so please ignore this if I'm only complicating matters, or making the initial issue more confusing.


----------



## donbill

inib said:


> Hi Capitas,
> My first reading also made me think that both could be correct,  with the different meanings you indicate (and certainly the most likely intention of the sentence was "more information than was necessary"). No question about that.
> But I kept quiet, because on second thoughts, I found that the second option only really convinced me as a non-defining clause...nos dieron más informacion, que hacía falta.
> And I'd be interested to hear what you think about the following: if I wanted make a *defining* clause, I might also be tempted to say "Nos dieron más información de la que hacía falta", and to my understanding, "de la que" would not be understood as _than, _but rather _of the type that...(_sort of like_: me dio una bronca de las buenas)_
> I'm not at all sure that I'm explaining myself clearly, so please ignore this if I'm only complicating matters, or making the initial issue more confusing.



Interesting point, inib. I look forward to the replies. Es mucho más complicado de lo que parece a primera vista, ¿no?


----------



## Lurrezko

inib said:


> Hi Capitas,
> My first reading also made me think that both could be correct,  with the different meanings you indicate (and certainly the most likely intention of the sentence was "more information than was necessary"). No question about that.
> But I kept quiet, because on second thoughts, I found that the second option only really convinced me as a non-defining clause...nos dieron más informacion, que hacía falta.
> And I'd be interested to hear what you think about the following: if I wanted make a *defining* clause, I might also be tempted to say "Nos dieron más información de la que hacía falta", and to my understanding, "de la que" would not be understood as _than, _but rather _of the type that...(_sort of like_: me dio una bronca de las buenas)_
> I'm not at all sure that I'm explaining myself clearly, so please ignore this if I'm only complicating matters, or making the initial issue more confusing.



Una excelente lectura.* Nos dieron más información de la que hacía falta* (no nos dieron cualquier tipo de información, sino precisamente aquella que hacía falta). Sería correctísimo.

Por otro lado:
_Nos dieron más información que hacía falta_ (hacía falta la información que nos dieron)
_Nos dieron más información, que hacía falta _(hacía falta que nos dieran más información)


----------



## stagbeetle

He tenido la misma confusión que Inib con respecto al uso de "de la que hacía falta" y "que la que hacía falta". La primera se refiere a "más del tipo de información que hacia falta" y la segunda a "más cantidad de información que la necesaria". Con eso en mente diré que las oraciones originales no están compuestas de tal manera que estén correctas o indiquen lo que el autor quiere expresar. Especialmente cuando no se ofrece una versión en inglés con qué guiarse. 
En cuanto a la suerte que tenemos de tener el castellano de lengua materna estoy de acuerdo. Si hubiese tenido que aprender a conjugar los verbos, por cada persona, tiempo, irregularidad y variaciones (España: -ais; Latinoamérica: -as y -ás, por ejemplo) y con los subjuntivos me hubiera vuelto loco. En cambio lo más difícil que encontré del inglés fue la pronunciación y el deletreo que ahora no lo es. Mi respeto a los no nativos que amaestran nuestro idioma del que me siento orgulloso.


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Una excelente lectura.* Nos dieron más información de la que hacía falta* (no nos dieron cualquier tipo de información, sino precisamente aquella que hacía falta). Sería correctísimo.
> 
> Por otro lado:
> _Nos dieron más información que hacía falta_ (hacía falta la información que nos dieron)
> _Nos dieron más información, que hacía falta _(hacía falta que nos dieran más información)



Entiendo tu explicación, Lurrezko. Y entiendo lo que significan las oraciones. De hecho son ilustrativos los contrastes que has señalado.

Pero pongamos un contexto. Supongamos que en cierta situación me estés dando muchísima información. Ni quiero ni necesito que entres en tantos detalles. Te pido que pongas límites a tu comentario, pero no me haces caso. Finalmente dejas de hablar. ¿No sería posible decir _"Lurrezko, me has dado más información de la que quería/de la que necesitaba"?_

Y huelga decir que es hipotético el ejemplo susodicho, porque nunca me das demasiada información. 

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

stagbeetle said:


> He tenido la misma confusión que Inib con respecto al uso de "de la que hacía falta" y "que la que hacía falta". La primera se refiere a "más del tipo de información que hacia falta" y la segunda a "más cantidad de información que la necesaria".
> .



La oración puede significar ambas cosas: la lectura primera es comparativa, pero la lectura especificativa que propone Inib es correcta. Fíjate que en ambos casos debe ser *más de*:

_*más.* 1. Adverbio comparativo que denota superioridad. Es palabra tónica, por lo que debe escribirse con tilde, a diferencia de la conjunción átona de sentido adversativo mas (→ mas). Normalmente precede a adjetivos o adverbios: No he visto hombre más paciente; Tienes que hacerlo más rápidamente. Cuando modifica a un sustantivo, más funciona como adjetivo: Cada vez va más gente al teatro; Echa más garbanzos al puchero. También puede funcionar como pronombre: Me he comido el último plátano, ya no hay más. Cuando la comparación es expresa, el segundo término va introducido por la conjunción que: «La situación es ahora más grave que en la época del francés» (Mendoza Satanás [Col. 2002]); o por la preposición de, si se trata de una oración de relativo sin antecedente expreso que denota, no una entidad distinta, sino grado o cantidad en relación con la magnitud que se compara: «Cuando se forman más médicos de los que se necesitan, se incurre en deshonestidades profesionales» (Abc [Esp.] 19.4.86); «Mi madurez se va acercando a la senectud mucho más rápidamente de cuanto siempre temí» (Moix Sueño [Esp. 1986]). No debe usarse como para introducir el segundo término de comparación: No hay nada más gratificante como un buen libro; debe decirse No hay nada más gratificante que un buen libro. También se usa la preposición de cuando el término de referencia es un numeral o una expresión cuantitativa, que expresan el límite sobrepasado: En la fiesta había más de doscientos invitados._

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Entiendo tu explicación, Lurrezko. Y entiendo lo que significan las oraciones. De hecho son ilustrativos los contrastes que has señalado.
> 
> Pero pongamos un contexto. Supongamos que en cierta situación me estés dando muchísima información. Ni quiero ni necesito que entres en tantos detalles. Te pido que pongas límites a tu comentario, pero no me haces caso. Finalmente dejas de hablar. ¿No sería posible decir _"Lurrezko, me has dado más información de la que quería/de la que necesitaba"?_
> 
> Y huelga decir que es hipotético el ejemplo susodicho, porque nunca me das demasiada información.
> 
> Saludos



A mi juicio sí. Como digo en el post anterior, la primera lectura (que confirma el contexto) es comparativa. Pero también tiene sentido, obviamente en otro contexto, como oración especificativa:

_Lurrezko, (por fin) me has dado más información de la que quería, no de aquella inútil que me das siempre._

Y huelga decir que este último ejemplo es perfectamente factible, no hipotético


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Y huelga decir que este último ejemplo es perfectamente factible, no hipotético



Si digo en inglés, _"you never give me too much information,"_ puede significar dos cosas: 1) no me das información excesiva o innecesaria y 2) no me das suficiente información. ¿Puede tener los dos significados en español "no me das demasiada información"?

El significado dependería mucho de la entonación en inglés.


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Si digo en inglés, _"you never give me too much information,"_ puede significar dos cosas: 1) no me das información excesiva o innecesaria y 2) no me das suficiente información. ¿Puede tener los dos significados en español "no me das demasiada información"?
> 
> El significado dependería mucho de la entonación en inglés.



El sentido obvio en español es el 2). En mi opinión, quizá según la entonación podría significar la 1), pero me sonaría más natural expresarlo_ no me das información de más_.


----------



## stagbeetle

La verdad que nunca interpretaría "you never give me too much information" como la verdín 2) de Donbill. Siempre entendería que "me provees la cantidad justa de información".


----------



## inib

Lurrezko oinak said:


> El sentido obvio en español es el 2). En mi opinión, quizá según la entonación podría significar la 1), pero me sonaría más natural expresarlo_ no me das información de más_.


 
I agree that in colloquial speech the meanings are ambiguous in Spanish too, perhaps even more than in English. But strictly speaking, _demasiado/too much_ means *excessive* (meaning 1), and to avoid confusion I would be more likely to modify sentence 2 than the first one: _Nunca me das mucha/suficiente información_.

But as you both say, intonation is the biggest factor here, and when valuing my opinion, bear in mind that I'm not native Spanish.


----------



## Lurrezko

inib said:


> I agree that in colloquial speech the meanings are ambiguous in Spanish too, perhaps even more than in English. But strictly speaking, _demasiado/too much_ means *excessive* (meaning 1), and to avoid confusion I would be more likely to modify sentence 2 than the first one: _Nunca me das mucha/suficiente información_.
> 
> But as you both say, intonation is the biggest factor here, and when valuing my opinion, bear in mind that I'm not native Spanish.



Sí, entiendo tu punto, pero, a la espera de algún ejemplo, no se me ocurre ninguno habitual en el que la frase signifique estrictamente 1). Fíjate que es una frase negativa. En cambio, sería una forma natural de expresar 2), con ironía:

_¿Cómo quieres que resuelva el problema? No me das demasiada información.
_
Para 1) yo la reformularía de forma natural:

_Me das la información necesaria. No me das demasiada información_ (no me das información de más/excesiva/no me das más de la que necesito)

Pongamos otro ejemplo:
_
Esta comida no está demasiado buena_. 

¿Qué significa, 1)no está más buena de lo necesario, o 2) no está lo suficientemente buena?


----------



## capitas

Sorry for being late, it seems to me that I missed the party!



donbill said:


> Me alabas más de lo que merezco. Sólo te alabo
> He sings more than he dances. = Canta más de lo que baila. ??
> Canta más que baila = He sings rather than dances. ?? It can have both meanings, being this the first. An then There's a Spanish set phrase (nearly refrán) "habla más que come" meaning "he speaks more than (what( he eats"


 




inib said:


> Hi Capitas,
> And I'd be interested to hear what you think about the following: if I wanted make a *defining* clause, I might also be tempted to say "Nos dieron más información de la que hacía falta", and to my understanding, "de la que" would not be understood as _than, _but rather _of the type that...(_sort of like_: me dio una bronca de las buenas)_
> I'm not at all sure that I'm explaining myself clearly, so please ignore this if I'm only complicating matters, or making the initial issue more confusing.



It is not that you're complicating matters, is that the matters themselves are so complicated. 
For me, the structure in Spanish is some sort of set-structure, so you can't wholy apply defining-non defining rules.
If I say: "Regálame un perro de los que son negros", one of its possible meanings can be "regálame un pero, de los que son negros" , just both meaning "regálame un perro negro". That is what I think it happens with "más (de lo) que". So you can have always ambiguity " than/ of the type of"on that construction. As it has been stated, only context and intonation will remove it.
One example.
Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed three dogs, I bring three.
Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed black dogs, I bring black dogs.
Traigo más perros, de los que necesitas: Either of them.


And morover, to fade your light away about Lurrezcos' great expalnation, I think there's another use of "más que" meaning "just, only"
No tengo más que la que necesitas= I have only what you need. 
No tengo más de la que necesitas=I don't have more than you need.


----------



## inib

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Sí, entiendo tu punto, pero, a la espera de algún ejemplo, no se me ocurre ninguno en el que la frase signifique estrictamente 1). Fíjate que es una frase negativa. En cambio, sería una forma natural de expresar 2), con ironía:
> 
> _¿Cómo quieres que resuelva el problema? No me das demasiada información._
> 
> Para 1) yo la reformularía de forma natural:
> 
> _Me das la información necesaria. No me das demasiada información_ (no me das información de más/excesiva/no me das más de la que necesito)
> 
> Pongamos otro ejemplo:
> 
> _Esta comida no está demasiado buena_ ¿Qué significa, 1)no está más buena de lo necesario, o 2) no está lo suficientemente buena?


 
Si la entonación cuenta para mucho, el *contexto* también. En tu ejemplo de la comida, creo que todos estaríamos de acuerdo en que la interpretación es la 2, puesto que difícilmente vamos a quejarnos de una comida que no solo está buena, sino exquisita. 
Pero el ejemplo que invitabas podría ser algo que se puede leer frecuentemente en este foro:
_- Espero no haberte aburrido con tanta explicación. -_
_- No te preocupes. Nunca/No puedo/se puede tener demasiada información._
Yo ahí interpreto que la información nunca sobra, más que que nunca baste. Pero las ideas son parecidas, y a lo mejor no vale la pena darle más vueltas?


----------



## stagbeetle

Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed three dogs, I bring three.
Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed black dogs, I bring black dogs.
Traigo más perros, de los que necesitas: Either of them.

Bueno, las tres oraciones de Inib, para mi, significan lo mismo, que has traído más de los perros de los que se necesitan. Y puede ser menos que la cantidad necesaria pero más de uno, la cantidad justa o, en total, de sobra pero siempre de la clase necesaria. Para indicar que se ha traído mas de lo requerido se tendría que decir: "Traigo más perros que los que necesitas" pero ahora no indica que son de la clase requeridas.


----------



## inib

capitas said:


> [/COLOR]
> It is not that you're complicating matters, is that the matters themselves are so complicated.
> Thanks for the consolation.
> One example.
> Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed three dogs, I bring three.
> Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed black dogs, I bring black dogs.
> Traigo más perros, de los que necesitas: Either of them.


 
In the first example, I think I would understand "You needed *two* dogs, I bring three." Is that what you meant, or am I getting even more mixed up?!


----------



## capitas

inib said:


> In the first example, I think I would understand "You needed *two* dogs, I bring three." Is that what you meant, or am I getting even more mixed up?!


 That's it, jsut a mistake


----------



## capitas

stagbeetle said:


> Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed three dogs, I bring three.
> Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed black dogs, I bring black dogs.
> Traigo más perros, de los que necesitas: Either of them.
> 
> Bueno, las tres oraciones de Inib, para mi, significan lo mismo, que has traído más de los perros de los que se necesitan. Y puede ser menos que la cantidad necesaria pero más de uno, la cantidad justa o, en total, de sobra pero siempre de la clase necesaria. Para indicar que se ha traído mas de lo requerido se tendría que decir: "Traigo más perros que los que necesitas" pero ahora no indica que son de la clase requeridas.


I agree that "Traigo más perros que los que necesitas" has no ambiguity at all. But still you can say "más amor que el que merece" or "más amor de lo que merece" or even "más amor del que merece". This case, It would be "más perros de lo que necesitas", and not "los". I'm not sure.
You made me doubt. But take a look at post 17 (great Lurrezco, Great)
I think it doestn't matter "médicos " or "perros" : Más médicos DE los que (de la cantidad que) se necesitan.
Very complicated. In the end, nothing seems to sound right to me.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> And morover, to fade your light away about Lurrezcos' great expalnation, I think there's another use of "más que" meaning "just, only"
> No tengo más que la que necesitas= I have only what you need.
> No tengo más de la que necesitas=I don't have more than you need.



capitas, I was going to introduce the issue of "no más que" with the meaning of "just only" or "nothing more than", but I didn't want to complicate even more this issue that we are all complicating.

In one of my previous posts, I mentioned that "de" is used when comparing numbers of the same thing: _"tengo más de 100 Euros"_. I'm talking about Euros. But I could also say, _"No tengo más_ _que 100 Euros"_ to mean I have only 100 Euros and nothing else [that is needed], couldn't I?

Saludos


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko oinak said:


> _¿Cómo quieres que resuelva el problema? No me das demasiada información.
> __
> Esta comida no está demasiado buena_.



Yo usaría "too much information" and "not too good" en exactamente los mismos contextos en inglés. Es como si faltara una frase explicativa:

You're not giving me too much information [quite the contrary, you're giving me too little]

This food isn't too good [quite the contrary, it's terrible]

Depende del contexto y de la entonación.


----------



## Lurrezko

inib said:


> Yo ahí interpreto que la información nunca sobra, más que que nunca baste. Pero las ideas son parecidas, y a lo mejor no vale la pena darle más vueltas?





donbill said:


> Depende del contexto y de la entonación.



Pues sí, lo más sensato será no darle más vueltas...


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> capitas, I was going to introduce the issue of "no más que" with the meaning of "just only" or "nothing more than", but I didn't want to complicate even more this issue that we are all complicating.
> 
> In one of my previous posts, I mentioned that "de" is used when comparing numbers of the same thing: _"tengo más de 100 Euros"_. I'm talking about Euros. But I could also say, _"No tengo más_ _que 100 Euros"_ to mean I have only 100 Euros and nothing else [that is needed], couldn't I?
> 
> Saludos


Yes, you can:
No tengo más de 100 €=Tengo menos de 100€
No tengo más que 100 €= Tengo exactamente 100 euros, but I do not know if it will be enough= Sólo tengo 100 €.


----------



## donbill

capitas said:


> Yes, you can:
> No tengo más de 100 €=Tengo menos de 100€
> No tengo más que 100 €= Tengo exactamente 100 euros, but I do not know if it will be enough= Sólo tengo 100 €.



Muy agradecido, capitas. Even in the simplest of constructions there is subtley, ¿no?

(Y gracias por "cumplehilos feliz". Tienes talento.)


----------



## capitas

donbill said:


> Muy agradecido, capitas. Even in the simplest of constructions there is subtley, ¿no?
> 
> (Y gracias por "cumplehilos feliz". Tienes talento.)


You are (always) welcome.
Tengo bastante menos talento del que me haría falta/de lo que me haría falta/que lo que me haría falta/que el que me haría falta para igualarte.
It's you that really have talent....


----------



## inib

stagbeetle said:


> Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed three dogs, I bring three.
> Traigo más perros de los que necesitas: You needed black dogs, I bring black dogs.
> Traigo más perros, de los que necesitas: Either of them.
> 
> Bueno, *las tres oraciones de Inib*, para mi, significan lo mismo, que has traído más de los perros de los que se necesitan. Y puede ser menos que la cantidad necesaria pero más de uno, la cantidad justa o, en total, de sobra pero siempre de la clase necesaria. Para indicar que se ha traído mas de lo requerido se tendría que decir: "Traigo más perros que los que necesitas" pero ahora no indica que son de la clase requeridas.


 
Just to point out that I'm not the author of these examples. It was Capitas. I don't want to take his merit (or be had for plagiariasm!!!)


----------



## capitas

inib said:


> Just to point out that I'm not the author of these examples. It was Capitas. I don't want to take his merit (or be had for plagiariasm!!!)


You bad plagiarist! (I think I've just made it out)
They are ¡¡¡ Myyyy precious!!! sentences.
I think that the three of them are correct, and moreover, the four I gave Don Bill, are correct:
Tengo bastante menos talento del que me haría falta/de lo que me haría falta/que lo que me haría falta/que el que me haría falta para igualarte.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

I totally agree with capitas.


----------



## capitas

aldonzalorenzo said:


> I totally agree with capitas.


If you agree with capitas, for sure you are mistaken!!
Being completely serous, I know that you  totally agree that I HAVE MUCH LESS (ALMOST NOTHIN') TALENT THAT HALF I DESERVE, AND WHAT I DESERVE IS MUCH LESS THAN HALF WHAT HALF OF YOU THINK I DESERVE.


----------

